# IBS all my life, finally on meds for it!



## Ivansmom02 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hey everyone! Not going to make this too lengthy as not to bore anyone, but basically for as long as I can remember, i've had IBS. I remember needing to have a bowel movement and my stomach hurting SO BAD during and thinking "I wonder if it feels like this for everyone?". Now I know! With IBS, they do feel this way and it sucks!! I've recently been diagnosed with having Gastritis also, and have been on meds for it, and today was given Bentyl and a sample of another med for my diarrhea issues. I'm also being tested for h.pylori, which I've had in the past. The pain I feel when I have flare ups from my IBS are horrible, the entire bowel movement has me weak, in pain, and just praying and trying to breath through it. Sometimes I lasts all day, sometimes just a couple hours. I'm just now learning my triggers and it sucks b/c lately it feels like i can't eat anything I love!!! 
Any tips and advice is appreciated!!! I'm new to this being labeled and finding a definition for my issues. I have severe acid reflux also, so i'm on Protonix for that. Anyone have advice and tips on foods that are known triggers? Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Akoto (Mar 2, 2018)

There are a couple of more obvious things many people with IBS consider for triggers, those being gluten and lactose intolerance. You can have those tested for. Lactose intolerance can be the more obvious of the two, because your guts will go bonkers whenever you consume dairy. Neither of these is horrible to live with these days, as lactose-free dairy is widely available, as are gluten free foods.

It could also be wise to avoid any foods commonly known to cause gas, such as foods with high sulfur content (like broccoli).

Beyond that, my new gastroenterologist's opinion is that every patient is different. He does practice certain diets (like FODMAPs) with some patients, but he encourages others to eat what they'd like to and consider if they have a reaction. Sometimes, it just happens seemingly at random. His experience was that he could feed someone with IBS a certain food 100 times without a problem, and on the 101th time, they have a stomach attack. Then, they could eat it again and it's fine.

It's really important for you to eat, so don't stop eating. My gastro's encouraged me to eat as I like while we have some final testing done, avoiding only lactose (intolerant) and onions (allergic) specifically. If we need to consider a restrictive diet, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it, but he'd like to try a few things first. I'd encourage you to ask your gastro what he thinks for you, as everyone is different.


----------



## friendly046 (Feb 19, 2018)

HI: Very Sorry to hear about your condition for so many years... I have been dealing with it myself since 2012, but started with colon issues since 2006, that progressively got worse after attending a Gut Doctor for a routine Colonoscopy in the fall of 2006. He found a plop and a slight inflamed area in the large colon. So after toughs finding's I was a permanent fixture in his office for the next 17+ years. Went threw 11 colonoscopy's until the prep did so much damage to both small and large colon I could eat as much as a saltine cracker without getting cramps, blot and constipation. I lost 40 pounds in 45 days and had SIBO, was given Xifaxin to kill off the bad bacteria overgrowth caused by all the prep wiping the colon clean and the body couldn't recover without help. He never once told me I need to take probiotics to help replace the good bacteria in the gut after each procedure. When I question him on it, he told me to eat Yogurt, but I said I am milk intolerant, he said it won't both you, try it. I did and I paid dearly for the next three day's with blot, pain and gas and there was no pain medicines that helped. I have been in the hospital twice for blockages, constipation for up to 12 days straight. Than the Doctor wanted to do another Colonoscopy because he said he couldn't understand why I was having this problem even though all the C-scans and X-rays showed no blockages. So this is when I put my foot down when he wanted to do No.12, and drink another Gallon of poison draino before another procedure. So I called off the appointment at the surgical facility and said, enough is enough. I have paid you already enough to put both your children threw medical school, try milking someone else. There isn't a drug on the market that will cure this aliment. They all make it worse. So I did the research on my own and found what works and what doesn't. The Answer is one thing as far as I am concern, for me anyway, DIET, DIET, DIET. What go's into your mouth will either heal you or kill you, no more, no less.

First get off the carbs, They cause constipation... not some, all. Get off the Dairy, milk isn't anymore than dead bacteria your drinking anyway, and worthless. After they cook it to death their isn't anything left except the chemicals they put back in. Get off the Meat, at least during your recovery period. Again, its all full of dangerous hormones the cattle have been pumped full of since they have been born. That left me Fruits and Veg. some fruits you may not be able to eat. But start with the ones you can eat. Make your self some smoothies.. out of your blender, add good quality water (not the slime from the city sewers). Than go out and buy yourself some Fresh veg's. Carrots, beet greens, any that are not considered gassy like Cabbage and broccoli or Kale. Organic whenever possible. Try to stay away from any GMO trash shipped in from Mars by some person who calls himself a Scientist. Aliens maybe able to eat it, but for us humans, our guts were not designed the same as there's. If Organic Veg. ever go's away, most of us will be dead from what is left behind. I have never seen so many young people having so many Gut issues in my life time. My Gut doctor office is standing room only.. Its a Billion dollar business today for both doctors and the Pharmaceutical Company's. I will continue: Right now I cut up all my Veg. and place them into a Pressure cooker long enough to make them eatable. Than put them into a blender and turn them into liquid. Some might say, how gross, I would never eat my food that way. All I can say is, if your in enough pain you will eat anything to stay alive that is helping you out of the deep rut your in. So far its worked for me and I have had no blot, pain, or serious gut issues since I started and made the change.. And I have near normal BM. How much more could I ask for in life at 74 years old. In time I will stop blending the Veg. and eat them right out of the cooker. I use the pressure cooker because it takes very little water and what is left over I use in the blender. Nothing is wasted and Its a health diet, I get all my vitamins for the most part and the ones I don't I take supplements, like B-12 and Vit-D. I have my blood tested every six months, lipped profile.

Hope this help you and have a great day and long life ahead.


----------

